# New, new, new!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Mona Lea (May 10, 2002)

Just got a new Janome Horizon 7700 today! Traded in my 6600p because an internal fuse kept blowing. Can't wait to play with it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Merry Christmas! Now play with it, Make some fun stuff and report!

Congratulations.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year and happy happy sewing. As Angie said report on what you make..or better yet send pictures! Can't wait for the holiday stuff to be over and do some sewing myself.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Merry Sewing Stupor!!

Seriously, Congrats!! Woot!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats! I got my Horizon back in February, and although it was a bit of a learning curve as it was my first computerized machine, after I got to "know" her I absolutely LOVE her. It'll do the most beautiful FMQing, along with everything else. Enjoy.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Is that the one with the super large work opening? Would I love that! Enjoy!:clap:


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats on the new sewing moochine. Why not just fix the short that was causing the fuse to blow? Probably a bare wire ...... maybe.

So, I know we ( I ) could look up your new machine on the outerlimits .... 'er internet, but hows about you showing us a brag pic?

Joe


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Have fun!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Awesome, Merry Christmas and happy sewing!


----------



## Mona Lea (May 10, 2002)

I had the other machine in the shop 3 times in the past year for new fuses. They could not find the reason for the blowing, but I finally got fed up with it. I will NOT buy a machine that is that expensive on ebay again!! Got the Horizon at a local shop with a great reputation which is what i should have done the first time.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Keep us updated--I'd love one--and at what they cost I'd better!


----------

